

Joining Exec - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2012/03/16/joining-exec.html

======
daenz
I'm going to be "that guy" and say it: who cares? I was expecting a
substantive blog post, but what I got seems better placed on twitter.

~~~
jazzychad
Well, I do at least (and presumably the 27 other people that upvoted this so
far). Not interesting to you? That's ok. You can flag and ignore it. This move
means a lot to me.

~~~
jmathai
Just listened to your Mixergy interview this past week. Guess this is a mix
between being a founder and being at a 100 person company :). Congrats.

------
zbruhnke
Couldn't be happier for ya man. I'm sure twilio will miss you but Justin knows
he couldn't ask for a better engineer.

Kick some ass over there and keep building out an awesome service

------
PStamatiou
Glad to see you back in the early-stage startup life again!

------
twog
Not sure why someone is downvoting all of the comments in this thread. If you
dont like a submission, flag it, dont downvote all of the people who
commented.

------
tzm
Fantastic. Thanks for posting this. I was wondering how you've been doing.
Welcome to the startup life again. :D

------
troyk
Chad, congrats on your new adventure and looks like your in great company!

------
matthodan
Congrats Chad! I just registered with Exec. Can't wait to try the service.
Let's chat soon.

------
gwil
Congrats!

------
lyime
Awesome!

------
joshgrenon
Congrats!

